# Knife blade



## Battou (Sep 5, 2009)

Taken with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 1000 (uncropped full frame)





Bigger here


----------



## polymoog (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a really great close up. And I think it was a good decision to take it in B&W


----------



## Battou (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## budsk (Sep 7, 2009)

is that a damascus blade? nice...


----------



## Battou (Sep 7, 2009)

here is the Tant&#333;


----------



## mishele (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you use that knife for? Nice shot BTW........


----------



## Battou (Sep 7, 2009)

More than most people would, that is for certain. There is an art called Tantojitsu but I would not even remotly call myself a practisioner of it. She has a fine cutting edge on her so I do use it when out in the woods.


----------

